# What Would You Like to See at Macosx.com?



## ScottW (Jun 30, 2009)

Greetings Everyone.

It's time to start discussing what you'd like to see at Macosx.com now and in the future. I am currently making up a list of things, but before I finalized it, I wanted to get feedback on what you'd like to see.

While I won't give specifics, on my list include overhauling the "Tech Support" area of the site to make it more friendly for both users and techs. At some point, probably an overhaul of the site design and layout.

Now is your chance to voice your ideas for change.

Scott


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 30, 2009)

Scott,

I know that in the past, macosx.com used to have a section where users could chat in real time with one another.  Is there anything in the works that might bring something like that back?  Maybe even an IRC channel with a web front-end for users new to IRC?


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 1, 2009)

Plus how about a special form for the System & Software. I mean when the create a new thread it prompt them to fill in the version of OS X on what Mac.


----------



## ora (Jul 1, 2009)

nixgeek said:


> Scott,
> 
> I know that in the past, macosx.com used to have a section where users could chat in real time with one another.  Is there anything in the works that might bring something like that back?  Maybe even an IRC channel with a web front-end for users new to IRC?



There are some pretty decent chat systems that can pull user names and groups of the main vb user database now, other forums I use have them.


----------



## ScottW (Jul 1, 2009)

nixgeek said:


> Scott,
> 
> I know that in the past, macosx.com used to have a section where users could chat in real time with one another.  Is there anything in the works that might bring something like that back?  Maybe even an IRC channel with a web front-end for users new to IRC?



In the past, when I have implemented any type of chat system, it was never used. You'd go in and no one would be in their. This is pretty typical across the net. Forums work great because we can come and go as we please and still carry on a conversation through posts. However, in a chatroom, your limited to those who are in the room at any given time.

I'm not closed to the idea, in fact I have implemented some chat systems for other VB based sites, so it is really just a matter of turning it on. History would show, that it would not be used. I suppose if we made an effort to have some "chat times" weekly or a few times a week people could attend, but then there might need to be some sort of "program" or topic.


----------



## ora (Jul 1, 2009)

Some of these systems add the chat box to all pages at the top, somewhat intrusive but it means people see it and are more likely to use it. Certainly i prefer these to the 'flash chat' systems you have to separately log in to.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 1, 2009)

ScottW said:


> In the past, when I have implemented any type of chat system, it was never used. You'd go in and no one would be in their. This is pretty typical across the net. Forums work great because we can come and go as we please and still carry on a conversation through posts. However, in a chatroom, your limited to those who are in the room at any given time.
> 
> I'm not closed to the idea, in fact I have implemented some chat systems for other VB based sites, so it is really just a matter of turning it on. History would show, that it would not be used. I suppose if we made an effort to have some "chat times" weekly or a few times a week people could attend, but then there might need to be some sort of "program" or topic.



Well, one example would be like that of the 68KMLA.  They have an IRC channel available on Freenode and most of the users do use the IRC channel, even if they're just idling in there.  They've also incorporated the Freenode webchat IRC client that connects to the IRC channel for those that might feel intimidated by the whole aspect of connecting through IRC by conventional means (thick IRC client, etc.).

I wasn't much of a fan of the previous solution because of exactly what you said.  People would never be in there and the interface itself was a little convoluted.  And considering that it was Flash-based, it required a bit of overhead from the computer.  However, a lean web interface like the one Freenode makes available or something like Mibbit might be more acceptable.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 2, 2009)

The pages on this site need a bit of tweaking. Like the instructions for email accounts, FAQ (some spots are blank).


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 4, 2009)

In Tech Support Questions come through with no title. When that happens we can't access it (it comes up Not Found). We need to be able to view it and either trash it or create a title for it.


----------



## ScottW (Jul 13, 2009)

Cheryl said:


> Like the instructions for email accounts



Updated.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 13, 2009)

Is it possible to tag/mark and/or edit the subject of a thread that has been "bumped" from the tech support queue(s) into the general forum area?

It's quite a common issue that I happen upon a thread started by someone that I try to help out in, then return a day later to see another similarly-titled thread and content, to which I address the user, informing them that double-posting is frowned upon... the only issue is that the user didn't double post -- they posted once in the forums, once to tech support, and then someone in tech support "moves" the thread into the general forum area -- giving the illusion that the user has double-posted.

It'd be nice if those kinds of moved threads could be prefixed with "[TECH SUPPORT]" or something as to differentiate between those true double-posters, and those normal users who just happened to post in both places (general forums AND tech support).

Or has this issue already been addressed in the past in some fashion?


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 29, 2009)

Can wee have forum monitors that actually watch the How To forum because a lot of people are starting threads with questions lately.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 29, 2009)

Satcomer said:


> Can wee have forum monitors that actually watch the How To forum because a lot of people are starting threads with questions lately.



Or change "HOW-TOs" to "Tutorials"?  That part of the name seems to draw much confusion despite the millions of sticky posts there explaining the issue.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 29, 2009)

I second nixgeek's suggestion, but I think that, since 99% of the forums here are for asking questions that some users just don't get that there's a forum where questions are not permitted.

Since HOW-TOs need to be written by someone of knowledge and language skills great enough to break a task down into a number of steps and explain it coherently, as well as someone who understands the rules for the HOW-TOs section, perhaps the HOW-TOs section should be read-only for new users, and perhaps read/write for users with greater than X amount of posts?  Or something?  Maybe?  I dunno...


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 29, 2009)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> I second nixgeek's suggestion, but I think that, since 99% of the forums here are for asking questions that some users just don't get that there's a forum where questions are not permitted.
> 
> Since HOW-TOs need to be written by someone of knowledge and language skills great enough to break a task down into a number of steps and explain it coherently, as well as someone who understands the rules for the HOW-TOs section, perhaps the HOW-TOs section should be read-only for new users, and perhaps read/write for users with greater than X amount of posts?  Or something?  Maybe?  I dunno...



Maybe the HOW-TOs can be submitted to the mods for review and then they could be posted with the user's name?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 29, 2009)

nixgeek said:


> Maybe the HOW-TOs can be submitted to the mods for review and then they could be posted with the user's name?



I could, like, so totally, like, live with that!


----------



## ScottW (Aug 5, 2009)

HOW-TO's now require Moderator Approval (New Threads) per request.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 5, 2009)

Woohoo!  Awesome!

Now I can take off my "HOW-TOs Police Hat."


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 27, 2009)

ScottW said:


> HOW-TO's now require Moderator Approval (New Threads) per request.


I'm noticing one of two things here:

a) Either this is no longer the case, as I've seen one or two posts in the HOW-TO section that are clearly not HOW-TOs, but rather are asking for help, or...
b) The moderators be slackin' and approving posts that are clearly not HOW-TOs.

Here's one example:

http://macosx.com/forums/howto-faqs/310029-how-connect-my-macbook-my-tv.html


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 27, 2009)

I just moved that thread to where it should be and out of How To. 

I have been monitoring the monitored threads and posts (from the admin side) in order to keep a handle on the spammers and hidden urls. I validated that thread without looking at where it was posted. Sorry 
I'll be more watchful.


----------

